# First car?



## Larsky (Oct 10, 2016)

'65 Plymouth Valiant, 4 Door, 3 Speed Column Shift.


----------



## Mr Natural (Oct 10, 2016)

'55 Ford four-door sedan.

Paid $15 for it in in 1968.


----------



## toxicmedia (Oct 10, 2016)

68 Chevrolet Bel Air Station Wagon


----------



## toxicmedia (Oct 10, 2016)

Larsky said:


> '65 Plymouth Valiant, 4 Door, 3 Speed Column Shift.


3 on the Tree....hot dog.


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 10, 2016)

88 Toyota 4x4. My dad bought it and I hated it
I started working when I was 14 so I bought my own at sixteen. 94 ford ranger splash
Which he was happy. He had another toy lol


----------



## IsaacNewton (Oct 10, 2016)

'67 VW bug bought in 1977 from parents for $100. Thing ran great. Of course, those are made for teenagers who's waste size is proportionate to their age. You get a little stout and it is a tight fit.


----------



## gipper (Oct 10, 2016)

1968 Dodge Charger RT 440 4 speed $550.  If only I still had it.


----------



## Larsky (Oct 10, 2016)

The 3 on the tree was great fun. You could bang those gears like a storm door in a hurricane.


----------



## gipper (Oct 10, 2016)

Larsky said:


> The 3 on the tree was great fun. You could bang those gears like a storm door in a hurricane.


Not in a valiant with a 225 six cylinder.


----------



## Larsky (Oct 10, 2016)

Yes, you could. Not with the same results as a 440 would produce lol


----------



## sparky (Oct 10, 2016)

~S~


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 10, 2016)

60 Plymouth, 318, dark green

Looked like the Batmobile


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 10, 2016)

63 Galaxy I bought for $125.00. Best car a teenager could ever have. Back seat big enough that a family of four could have stayed back there.


----------



## Larsky (Oct 10, 2016)

I really like the '62-63 Body Style. Fords AND Chevys.


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 10, 2016)

Larsky said:


> I really like the '62-63 Body Style. Fords AND Chevys.



Yep. My brother and brother in law had  64 Impala SS 396 that  were twins. Cars today are much better, but they will never compare to the looks of those old cars.


----------



## gipper (Oct 10, 2016)

Larsky said:


> I really like the '62-63 Body Style. Fords AND Chevys.


The only people in the back of my charger, was me and my girl.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 10, 2016)

57 Chevy.  Paid $75.00 for it in 1966.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Oct 10, 2016)

My older brother was the car guy in the family, his first two cars were a '67 Camaro with a 454, and a 1969 Z28. As you can imagine I was nonstop 'can I borrow your Z28 to go' (pick a place). I did get to take it to San Francisco for a concert from central California, with the billing Buffalo Springfield, Dolly Parton, Linda Rondstadt, and the Beach Boys. The whole trip with friends was one of those movies. Too good. But I had my VW Bug, so, uh, wtf!


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 11, 2016)

My first "car" was a 76 F100, 360 V8, 3 on the tree, no AC........
Built tough but drove like a car, I took that truck places 4 wheelers wouldn't go (Colorado), beat the hell out of it and it still kept going.  






Finally traded it in 1980 for (of all things) a Chevy Luv, other than the aluminum head the Isuzu engine was awesome, the Chevy body on the other hand.........  Went back to Ford with a 86 F150, 300 inline, 3 on the tree, loved that truck then a girl in a Camaro pulled across in front of me, nailed her back end at 45MPH driving her Camaro into another truck waiting to make a turn.  That flat Camaro back end suddenly became vertical and sheared off her rear passenger side tire.  When the cops were finished with the accident I pulled out my passenger side fender and completed the drive to work, unfortunately not only was the radiator punctured the frame had been bent so the insurance company totaled it.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Oct 11, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


>



Just looking at this design there is no way to turn this vehicle. The front of the frame where the axle is mounted would have to be a two foot long slot to allow the entire front drum to rotate right or left. 

Painful obtuse minutiae, brought to you by nerds everywhere. _NERDS - when you don't need an explanation that will ruin a good joke, turn to NERDS. _


----------



## Larsky (Oct 11, 2016)

It has Rock and Pinion Steering. DUH


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 11, 2016)

Larsky said:


> It has Rock and Pinion Steering. DUH


That's a grun.......  (goan + pun).......


----------



## DGS49 (Oct 13, 2016)

There weren't no SS 396 Impala in '64. Maybe a 327.  The ST 396 was a  chevelle malibu, and it didn't come out until '69.  Great car.

My first car was a Hillman Minx.  It was  brought back from England by a serviceman, and I bought it for  $25.  The first time I took it out for a long ride, the oil plug came out, destroying the engine for good.  The "mechanic" that I had taken it to to change the oil said he couldn't get the plug off, but apparently he did.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Oct 14, 2016)

1969 Falcon station wagon, with the 200 cubic-inch inline-6. A hand-me-down from my parents.  It served me well for several years, and in the course of learning to keep it running, I learned a lot about basic automobile mechanics.  Every young man ought to have a car like this one as his first car, in my opinion; alas, they no longer make such cars.

  Alas, this picture was taken just before we towed it to the junkyard.  _“You wouldn't cry that much over me!”_, my wife exclaimed.  I guess there are some things that women just don't get.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Oct 14, 2016)

1970 Chevy Nova SS with a 396 4 on the floor


----------



## sparky (Oct 14, 2016)

Not 1st, but one i miss a lot>


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 23, 2016)

1972 Chevy Chevrolet.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 27, 2016)

1978 Fairmont wagon.


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Nov 24, 2016)

69 GTO.
 Loved that car. 
 now I have a Jetta TDI and a GMC 3500 dually Diesel.
 Love that truck now, but, alas I hit a 180lb deer with it two nights ago. Now it has to go in the body shop for lights, grill, bumper, front  cowling. Im heart broken, Deer jumped out of the woods and I didnt even have time to hit the brakes, nailed it at 40mph, deer flew in the air, over a car coming the opposite direction and landed in the grass on the other side of the road. Other driver stopped too, said he soiled himself when he saw me hit the deer.
 Truck is an 06, bought it new and up till now I have kept it looking new.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 24, 2016)

It was 1985, and I had my heart set on a beautiful blue '74 Mustang the neighbor down the street was selling for $2500.






My stepdad had a buddy at work who was selling his red '77 Monte Carlo for $500.






I ended up with "The Tank"...a total gas hog.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Nov 24, 2016)

60 chevy truck 

three on the tree


----------



## sparky (Nov 25, 2016)

I haven't hear '_3 in the tree_' in a dog's age , dunno if they're even made anymore?  I had a number of these old war wagons w/ them>>>


----------



## Jarlaxle (Dec 11, 2016)

Last 3 on the column was made in the mid-80's, in GM fullsize trucks.  Latest one I have PERSONALLY seen was a 1985 GMC, base model with a six cylinder, manual brakes & steering, and radio delete; I suspect it was offered through at least 1986, and probably 87 (last year of that body style).

It was also offered in Ford vans until at least the early 80's.


----------



## Dalia (Dec 11, 2016)

*Classic Volkswagens 1970*


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 11, 2016)

Gray Ford '47 two-door; paid $50 for it in 1959 and sold it for $200 in 1961 when it threw a rod.  Wish the hell I had kept it somewhere!


----------

